# Wildland Fire EMS



## Jon (Dec 7, 2009)

So... The local Boy Scout Reservation has started a wildland fire crew, and as one of the camp medical types and active EMS folks within the group of folks that's around, I've been "volunteered" to be on the wildland crew as a medical specialist.

At this point, we are still in the set-up phase. It looks like there are probably going to be 4 of us on the crew that will be able to fill this role, and I think the goal is that the crew always needs a EMT when they deploy.

It looks like I'll be preforming in a BLS role, at least for the start.

Has anyone else ever preformed in such a role? BLS? ALS?

It looks like I'll need to have medical stuff for my pack load, as well as secondary equipment. Anyone got a list of what I should have?


----------



## Aidey (Dec 7, 2009)

Silly question, but what is a Boy Scout Reservation? Is it like a camp? Are they going to be a full type II crew or more like support/explorers? Will they be going out on the line? How old of people are we talking here? Are you trying to set up a kit for someone to carry out on the line, or for in camp at the end of the day? 

In short, yes, I've done Wildland EMS, both ALS and BLS so I can probably help a bit.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 7, 2009)

*Field support is like painting, 80% prep.*

1. Get the cast of characters ready...your chain of command, local EMS, local FD, local LE, receiving hospital for casualties and such.
2. Know your transport responsibilities, routes and modes.
3. COMMO: cell phones? LMR's ("bricks")?  Hardwired landlines? Phone numbers for your cast of characters and etc.
4. TIME: time to wait for pickup, or to pack out, or ??? until medical care rendered.
5. How many workers and for how long? In bivouac or not?
6. Make sure bivvies are supplied with chow, proper toilets and sanitaton, and water water water.
7. Teach workers about foot care and set up a scheduled sick call if in bivvie.
8. Need to document and keep copies in records. Get professional help on that. At least keep a log of who was seen when for what, and schedule followups if in bivvie for dressing changes, foot inspections, etc.
9. Get in good with the boss.
10. THEN get your basic kit together. If possible, get medical's role separated from firefighting etc because you will be unavailable when needed, or tired out, or injured yourself. You can never have too much sterile normal saline, sterile individual 4X4's, blankets, or triangular bandages. Sterile 18 or 16 ga hypo needles excel at removing splinters.I like SAM splints, bring medirip or coban to use with it. Oh, yeah, DUCT TAPE and bigger professional chem cold packs.
11. Will any fire workers be eligible for Wokrman's Comp? If so, to the hospital they go for exam and documentation. 
12. Want to be the camp savior and help cut downtime? Buy and carry some little chapsticks, bandaids, packets of ABX oint, and some advil or tylenol.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 8, 2010)

*Jon, any progress?*

xxx Jon........xxx Jon......xxxJon....
(gosh I hope folks watch Big Bang Theory around here, or I'm SUNK!)


----------



## Jon (Jan 8, 2010)

Aidey said:


> Silly question, but what is a Boy Scout Reservation? Is it like a camp? Are they going to be a full type II crew or more like support/explorers? Will they be going out on the line? How old of people are we talking here? Are you trying to set up a kit for someone to carry out on the line, or for in camp at the end of the day?
> 
> In short, yes, I've done Wildland EMS, both ALS and BLS so I can probably help a bit.


Aidey,

Sorry - I missed your reply. Yeah... the local Boy Scouts own a huge chunk of land, with multiple camps located on it.

We are/will be a full "crew" in the state of PA. All members will have the 130/190 classes to deploy, and we will be a local fire resource.

Honestly - I'm not sure what I'm looking at. I've found minimal results though Google as to what standard kit is for both gear to have with me, and gear to have access to remotely.

The theory right now is to ensure that we have folks on the crew that are first-aid capable, for medical treatment and monitoring of our own folks.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 9, 2010)

Jon said:


> Aidey,
> 
> Sorry - I missed your reply. Yeah... the local Boy Scouts own a huge chunk of land, with multiple camps located on it.
> 
> ...


 
Jon,

I'd contact the closeset USFS fire regional office. Since you are in PA you are in R9. Ask them if they run an IMS program. (Incident Medical Specialist) I'm not sure if R9 runs one. I do know that my region (R6) has one as does R5 (California). I'm sure they would be willing to help you guys out.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 9, 2010)

*Yeah roger that above.*

Find out also if they issue a personal aid kit. Your first echelon of care, as always, will be bystanders, coworkers or self-aid.  At least, have a field dressing, some old fashioned white cloth medical tape, some 3/4 inch wide bandaids(do NOT buy those in the little unitized boxes), some bezalkonium wipes (low incidence of allergies), a couple triangle bandages, and a piece of paper with pictures on one side of how to improvise splinting and a tourniquet, and on the other how to get in touch for help.
Again, though, majority of stuff beyond "owies" will be health maintenance issues revolving around food, water, rest, horseplay, and protection from the elements.


----------



## Jon (Jan 9, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> ...
> Again, though, majority of stuff beyond "owies" will be health maintenance issues revolving around food, water, rest, horseplay, and protection from the elements.



Yeah - This is what I'm thinking will be my primary task... ensuring hydration, and having the lovely things like Moleskin and perhaps Advil, etc.

Jon


----------



## FFMckenzie (Jan 9, 2010)

How do you plan to deploy the crew as far as transportation? bus, pov? 

here is a link to the Incident Command System Position Manual for FEMP hope this might help you a bit.

http://www.calchiefs.org/items/FEMTPpositiondesc1.4.2.pdf


----------



## Archymomma (Jan 11, 2010)

You might also try the PA Dept of Conservation for information. It sounds like they are the ones who might be in charge of dispatching for wildfires in your area.

There is also this page:
http://www.nwcg.gov/teams/shwt/iemtg/index.html

That may have some useful information for you. 

Most common problems I've encountered on wildfires are - bee stings, blisters (hands and feet), dehydration, and small cuts/scrapes. But then there have been difficulty breathing (asthma, smoke inhalation, etc), heart attacks, broken bones, vehicle accidents, burns (both minor and severe), and many other things. Depending on location of fire rescue time can be hours...most of the time involving a long hike to either a vehicle or helicopter lz.


----------

